
FBI to Congress: Access to encrypted data “must be addressed” [pdf] - declan
http://judiciary.house.gov/_cache/files/dfa27f3f-9875-4faa-93c3-de939f4706b2/fbi05.doc.pdf
======
njorth
Encrypted communication hasn't historically been a serious deterrent for one
of the world's premier intelligence services. I like to assume the FBI hires
capable detectives, but this recent "crypto frenzy" indicates otherwise.

------
aggieben
Where in this document does that statement (or one like it) appear? I gave it
a quick read but didn't spot it.

~~~
declan
It's at the bottom of PDF page 3--search for "encryption."

Excerpt:

 _Unfortunately, changing forms of Internet communication and the use of
encryption are posing real challenges to the FBI’s ability to fulfill its
public safety and national security missions. This real and growing gap, which
the FBI refers to as “Going Dark,” is an area of continuing focus for the FBI;
we believe it must be addressed, since the resulting risks are grave both in
both traditional criminal matters as well as in national security matters._

~~~
aggieben
Ah. In context, it sounds quite a lot less ominous than title of the OP. _Of
course_ they have to address it. _How_ is the question.

~~~
Zigurd
It is well-known that the FBI director's position is that laws should require
the use of back-doored encryption. His position is both ominous and one that
has been refuted by a preponderance of experts as dangerous and impractical.

